# Transfer Paper or Vinyl transfers?



## Kaitlyn1291 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi guys,
so im brand new to the forum but i have been researching for awhile. I'm thinking about getting into doing some t shirt printing and i basically need a few things answered --



can i make quality t shirts that wont crack on both white, black and coloured t shirts using transfer paper?
If so, what paper is recommended?
am i better to order custom vinyl or digital transfers for better quality?
if so, does anyone know who will print them for me in Australia? or cheap international.
I have a heat press and I've done a couple of random tshirts with transfer paper i got from DickSmith, but i don't want to waste time with that if i better off with vinyl or something different. Also, i want everything custom as i am actually a designer. 



Any help is appreciated. I'm getting overwhelmed by all the information!! 



Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## andy c (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, I use jet pro light wear heat transfer paper but it will only print on white, light blue, pink or ecru, we also cut vinyl which I love to use this will go on any colour, we also use printed Eco solvent transfers which we buy by the sheet these again will go on any colour shirt but the artwork must be a vector 

Hope this helps Andy Cm


cowgrabber.com.au is a place where people can sell their T shirt designs, - cowgrabber.com.au


----------



## Isola (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, wish is the best vinyl for t-shirts, i just buy a roland gx24 thank you all.


----------



## andy c (Jun 25, 2013)

hard to say


----------



## Kaitlyn1291 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks andy, i'm just worried with using heat transfer paper that it will crack or fade in a short time. i've heard some good things about JPSS paper, but its hard to come by in Australia. which is a shame. also, im wanting to do black tees.. is the Jetpro opaque just as good?

I've used vinyl transfers and they are fantastic, i just dont see them being cost effective to begin with, especially in Australia.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Kaitlyn1291 said:


> Thanks andy, i'm just worried with using heat transfer paper that it will crack or fade in a short time. i've heard some good things about JPSS paper, but its hard to come by in Australia. which is a shame. also, im wanting to do black tees.. is the Jetpro opaque just as good?
> 
> I've used vinyl transfers and they are fantastic, i just dont see them being cost effective to begin with, especially in Australia.


Unfortunately, the opaque transfers are not as popular as the lite transfers. The 3g Opaque product (as with most other opaque transfer papers) suffers from HEAVY HAND. Small logos and spot designs are not bad, but if your design is large, the end result feels like cardboard. Beautiful print, but feels horrible. Alas, for full color BLACK t-shirt printing, DTG or screen printing is about all there is for a professional look and FEEL. 
CalhTech>


----------



## Kaitlyn1291 (Aug 26, 2013)

ok, thanks again. 
i'm still unsure what to choose. maybe i would be best of using the JPSS paper for lights/white and vinyl or DTG printing on black? 
or is there any transfer paper that works on black?
does any one know of vendors in australia for custom transfers?


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Kaitlyn1291 said:


> ok, thanks again.
> i'm still unsure what to choose. maybe i would be best of using the JPSS paper for lights/white and vinyl or DTG printing on black?
> or is there any transfer paper that works on black?
> does any one know of vendors in australia for custom transfers?


Not that I would sell commercially. Before I started screen printing, it was either vinyl or screen printed transfers for black shirts. I have never tried any but I hear that some of the laser transfer papers have a softer hand. But if you don't have a color laser, they can be costly as well. Good luck


----------



## andy c (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Kaitlyn, the jet pro paper I use is jet pro soft stretch it is very soft when applied and is usually thought to last for around 40 washes, it doesn't crack but it will fade which is a good thing sometimes, it isn't the best way to print on a T shirt but it fills a niche, as for using heat transfer paper for anything other than light colours forget it the dark wear paper is terrible, if I were you I would look at cutting your own vinyl with a silhouette cameo, or I would find a good Eco solvent transfer supplier like picture perfect products on the central coast, you will need a heat press for these though, they are not expensive as the previous poster said in fact they can work out very cost effective, it all comes down to how many designs you can fit on one 300 mm x 475 mm sheet, 

What are you hoping to print and what format is your artwork in 

Where are you in oz

Cheers andy c


----------



## Isola (Aug 9, 2013)

andy c said:


> hard to say


Gracias thank you andy, have you try plastisol heat transfer paper?


----------



## Isola (Aug 9, 2013)

hi any of you now plastisol heat transfer paper? where to get it and if good what printer to use and ink for it. gracias Thank you all


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Isola said:


> hi any of you now plastisol heat transfer paper? where to get it and if good what printer to use and ink for it. gracias Thank you all


Plastisol Transfer Paper is for screen printing. Do you have a screen printer? You cannot print these with inkjet or laser.


----------



## Kaitlyn1291 (Aug 26, 2013)

andy c said:


> Hi Kaitlyn, the jet pro paper I use is jet pro soft stretch it is very soft when applied and is usually thought to last for around 40 washes, it doesn't crack but it will fade which is a good thing sometimes, it isn't the best way to print on a T shirt but it fills a niche, as for using heat transfer paper for anything other than light colours forget it the dark wear paper is terrible, if I were you I would look at cutting your own vinyl with a silhouette cameo, or I would find a good Eco solvent transfer supplier like picture perfect products on the central coast, you will need a heat press for these though, they are not expensive as the previous poster said in fact they can work out very cost effective, it all comes down to how many designs you can fit on one 300 mm x 475 mm sheet,
> 
> What are you hoping to print and what format is your artwork in
> 
> ...



I'm in South Australia, where no suppliers are! so im hoping to print images around 6x9inch, all CMYK so no spot colours. i wok in illustrator, vector files. (the only way to go in my opinion!) 
Cutting my own vinyl involves buying more equipment doesn't it? i have a heat press, but honestly i cant afford to buy any more equipment without making profit from this first.
What i've found id transfers are cheap in america, but will cost $80+ to get them shipped over here.


----------



## andy c (Jun 25, 2013)

It all depends on the size of your designs how cheap things are, I have ordered plastisol ( screen printed transfers ) from America but the company I used had a 15 sheet minimum so not cheap, if you can give a little more info about your designs it would be easier to say which way is the best to go 

Cheers andy c 

cowgrabber.com.au is a place where people can sell their T shirt designs, - cowgrabber.com.au


----------



## Isola (Aug 9, 2013)

Nop but where i can get one of those printers i sow a video thats is fantastic to work and find few biz that you can buy the transfer from, all ready printed or you can make your own. i want to do it my self beter but i gat that choice. Thank for everything Andy


----------



## andy c (Jun 25, 2013)

Isola said:


> Nop but where i can get one of those printers i sow a video thats is fantastic to work and find few biz that you can buy the transfer from, all ready printed or you can make your own. i want to do it my self beter but i gat that choice. Thank for everything Andy


have you tried eco solvent transfers ? for me personally the difference between them and plastisol is minimal, just my opinion! where are you based i can do those for you, as with the plastisol transfers they become more cost effective the more designs you can fit on a sheet

cheers andy c


----------



## Kaitlyn1291 (Aug 26, 2013)

andy c said:


> It all depends on the size of your designs how cheap things are, I have ordered plastisol ( screen printed transfers ) from America but the company I used had a 15 sheet minimum so not cheap, if you can give a little more info about your designs it would be easier to say which way is the best to go
> 
> Cheers andy c
> 
> cowgrabber.com.au is a place where people can sell their T shirt designs, - cowgrabber.com.au



Hi Andy C,

thanks for the info.

im working in vector CMYK. i want images around 6x9inchs. i can reduce all of my images to a 4 colour print if needed. im happy to go with eco solvent or plastisol.. im not too fussed.
I can send you some of my designs.. i dont know how else to explain them


----------



## clombar (Aug 31, 2013)

I personally like vinyl for ease of use. Especially good with sublimation process.

Good Luck,


----------

